# Security camera software



## alra111 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there any really cheap or free program out there that will let me record from a webcam everything that happens in my house during the day?

Thanks,
Alra111


----------



## symphonix (Jan 8, 2007)

Some of these look like what you are looking for:

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...on=search&str=webcam&srchArea=mac|osx&x=0&y=0


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a program where you can use your iSight on any MacBook / Pro and iMac. But you need many different apps and stuff for the terminal, very complicated... took my ages to get, because every app says it needs a different one, bla bla bla... I would go with what Symphonix wrote.


----------



## bobw (Jan 8, 2007)

Take a look at these;

http://www.evological.com/evocam.html

http://www.bensoftware.com/ss/


----------

